# Conectar mesa de mezclas



## Control8 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hola buenas, soy nuevo en esto y me he recogido una Akiyama Pulsar, pero no se como conectarla a un ordenador de mesa y que suene por los altavoces, solo consigo hacerlo sonar por los auriculares, agradeceria mucho una ayudita.

Dejo una foto  de la mesa por atras, gracias


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 11, 2014)

@Control8 Pero es que es solo conectar el USB al PC instalar el driver Akiyama Asio y con el virtual DJ LE7 lo controlas a tu gusto.

Lee el Manual de Instalación  http://www.akiyamadj.com/images/downloads/ES_manual_quarksc.pdf


----------



## Control8 (Jul 11, 2014)

Si, eso mismo he hecho. He seguido las instrucciones del manual, conecto el cable USB en la controladora y en mi torre, y luego configuro Virtual DJ o Traktor, pero no me funciona con ninguno de los dos, solo suena el auricular, no consigo hacer que suene en el altavoz, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 11, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> Si, eso mismo he hecho. He seguido las instrucciones del manual, conecto el cable USB en la controladora y en mi torre, y luego configuro Virtual DJ o Traktor, pero no me funciona con ninguno de los dos, solo suena el auricular, no consigo hacer que suene en el altavoz, alguna sugerencia?




@Control8 Si vas a usar el Traktor debes configurar el Midi, en el menú del Traktor te aparece File View y Help, te vas a Help y señalas Setup Wizard, te sale un cuadro de dialogo y le das next, te pregunta si vas a usar un controlador Midi le dices YES, luego escoges tu controlador, te pregunta si deseas escoger tu interfaz de audio, como ya la trae incorporada le das en Next y finalizar.

Te vas a configurar el audio, en herramientas te vas a Audio setup y vez el Driver Asio activado, para que se escuche en tu PC señalas el Driver de audio de tu PC. 

Luego debes configurar el Audio de salida en Audio Settings, te vas a Output Master y debe estas en 1 Altavoces debe ser 0-1 y en 2 altavoces 1-2 y eso es todo, primero has lo que te digo y luego te digo como lo haces en Virtual DJ


----------



## Control8 (Jul 11, 2014)

He seguido tus pasos, y me quedo igual que antes, todo funciona perfectamente, todos los botones se mueven conforme yo muevo la controladora pero solo escucho el del lado derecho, el del auricular. En la imagen se puede ver que ambos tienen sonido, estan sonando, pero yo solo escucho el de la derecha en el auricular.

Quizas sea que no lo he conectado bien, dejo otra imagen de como lo tengo conectado en un dibujo


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 11, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> He seguido tus pasos, y me quedo igual que antes, todo funciona perfectamente, todos los botones se mueven conforme yo muevo la controladora pero solo escucho el del lado derecho, el del auricular. En la imagen se puede ver que ambos tienen sonido, estan sonando, pero yo solo escucho el de la derecha en el auricular.
> 
> Quizas sea que no lo he conectado bien, dejo otra imagen de como lo tengo conectado en un dibujo






@Control8 Creo que te falta la configuración del Out Routing, te vas preferences ahí lo encuentras en Mixing Mode lo pones en External para que se escuche en la tarjeta de audio de tu PC, en Out Deck A- Altavoces L, en 2 Altavoces R así mismo para el Out Deck B, que Audio Device tienes?? Mira si subes una imagen de como tienes configurado tu Traktor te puedo ayudar mejor, tengo el Traktor Pro y va muy bien en Midi, igual en Virtual DJ, acuérdate habilitar el Traktor Kontrol Midi Mode al igual en tu PC


----------



## Control8 (Jul 12, 2014)

No encuentro lo de altavoces en Output. Solo me aperece Pulsar 1; Pulsar 2; Pulsar 3 y Pulsar 4 para elegir. Bueno te dejo las imágenes y tu ya le echas un vistazo 

No entiendo a que te refieres con Audio Device, dime como te lo puedo decir cual tengo

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, que ganas de poder usarlo ya


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 12, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> No encuentro lo de altavoces en Output. Solo me aperece Pulsar 1; Pulsar 2; Pulsar 3 y Pulsar 4 para elegir. Bueno te dejo las imágenes y tu ya le echas un vistazo
> 
> No entiendo a que te refieres con Audio Device, dime como te lo puedo decir cual tengo
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda, que ganas de poder usarlo ya





@Control8 Vale mira Audio Device es donde se configura el Driver Asio de tu controlador y el High Definition Audio de tu PC, sea Realtek, HD Intel High o algún controlador de audio, con la flecha lo indicas en Audio Device el controlador de tu PC o Torre se escuchara por el altavoz.

Si marcas external es para que se escuche en Audio externo porque la música viene de tu PC, cuando la música viene de la entrada de tu controlador ahí si lo mezclas Internal con tu controlador Asio y trabajas en tu PC, si lo marcas en External con el controlador de audio de tu PC, ahí si te aparecerá en Out Routing los Altavoces para Out Deck A y Out Deck B, estando en Asio si te vas a Latency Settings te aparece los 2 controladores de Audio ahí también los puedes configurar, tanto el de tu controlador y el de tu PC.

Te aparece pulsar porque es la configuración de audio de tu controlador Akiyama, como tu consola tiene tarjeta integrada, puedes conectar el audio externo, es decir es conectar el Out Audio a un altavoz amplificado o Monitor podrás mezclar sin necesidad de escucharlo en el PC, algo que aun no lo has hecho por eso solo se escucha en tus Phones, eso si lo vas a usar con un Monitor de Audio, si solo es para tu Torre + un Altavoz Amplificado debes configurar tu Audio Device con el controlador de tu PC de lo contrario no escucharas nada, si se podrá visualizar y controlar pero el Audio proviene de la Tarjeta de Audio propia de tu PC.


----------



## Control8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> Vale mira Audio Device es donde se configura el Driver Asio de tu controlador y el High Definition Audio de tu PC, sea Realtek, HD Intel High o algún controlador de audio, con la flecha lo indicas en Audio Device el controlador de tu PC o Torre se escuchara por el altavoz.
> 
> Si marcas external es para que se escuche en tu PC porque la música viene de tu PC, cuando la música viene de la entrada de tu controlador ahí si lo mezclas Internal con tu controlador Asio, si lo marcas en External con el controlador de audio de tu PC, ahí si te aparecerá en Out Routing los Altavoces para Out Deck A y Out Deck B, estando en Asio si te vas a Latency Settings te aparece los 2 controladores de Audio ahí también los puedes configurar, tanto el de tu controlador y el de tu PC.



Vale, ya se que es Audio Device, mi Torre tiene High Definition Audio. Encontre en Traktor, en la configuracion de Audio Device otro que se llamaba PULSAR (WASAPI (Shared Mode)), le di y ahora en Output Routing si me aparece Altavoces 0; 1; 2; y 3, pero acaba sonando solo los cascos, como antes.




Yetrox dijo:


> Te aparece pulsar porque es la configuración de audio de tu controlador Akiyama, como tu consola tiene tarjeta integrada, puedes conectar el audio externo, es decir es conectar el Out Audio a un altavoz amplificado o Monitor podrás mezclar sin necesidad de escucharlo en el PC, algo que aun no lo has hecho por eso solo se escucha en tus Phones, eso  si lo vas a usar con un Monitor de Audio, si solo es para tu Torre + un Altavoz Amplificado debes configurar tu Audio Device con el controlador de tu PC de lo contrario no escucharas nada, si se podrá visualizar y controlar pero el Audio proviene de la Tarjeta de Audio propia de tu PC.



Esto ultimo que dices no lo comprendo muy bien, si lo pudieses explicar como si se lo dijeses a un niño pequeño mejor, estoy muy verde y me pierdo rapido 

Gracias


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 12, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> Vale, ya se que es Audio Device, mi Torre tiene High Definition Audio. Encontre en Traktor, en la configuracion de Audio Device otro que se llamaba PULSAR (WASAPI (Shared Mode)), le di y ahora en Output Routing si me aparece Altavoces 0; 1; 2; y 3, pero acaba sonando solo los cascos, como antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Control8 En Audio Device si señalas el High Definition Audio, debes poner en Output Routing los Altavoces de tu PC eso es todo, si es para trabajar únicamente con el PC, pues simplemente señalas Internal para Monitorear con el audio PC, y para el master que es la salida mezclada lo configuras con el audio de tu controlador, mas sin embargo mira este tutorial para que te guíes mejor, porque no es lo mismo darte instrucciones a verlo como es:







Respecto a como conectar la consola con sonido externo, es conectar los Monitores de Audio o Altavoces activos al Out Audio 1 y 2 de tu Akiyama, lo configuras external para que se escuche en estos Monitores o altavoces amplificados en el manual te dice como, léelo muy atentamente ahí te explica muy bien como debes conectar tu Consola Midi tanto con entrada como para la salida, pues mira para Virtual Dj es mucho mas fácil configurar cual versión tienes? Si te veo algo perdido en la configuración de tu controlador con Traktor, pues a mi parecer es mejor el Virtual DJ para aprender a dar tus primeros paso es Mezcla.

Yo creo mis propios Skin para cada Controlador porque los originales vienen muy distintos al de cada consola,  con una buena configuración mapping  queda mucho mejor. 

Aquí lo poder ver y descargar: http://www.akiyamadj.com/images/downloads/ES_manual_quarksc.pdf


----------



## Control8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Algo perdido no, estoy muy perdido porque no hay manera.. he visto el videotutorial y he seguido todos los pasos tal cual, pero a mi solo me suenan los cascos, el otro Deck no se escucha.. empiezo a pensar que este roto, o que hay algo que no hago bien, pero estoy siguiendo los pasos tal cual lo dice pero nada


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 12, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> Algo perdido no, estoy muy perdido porque no hay manera.. he visto el videotutorial y he seguido todos los pasos tal cual, pero a mi solo me suenan los cascos, el otro Deck no se escucha.. empiezo a pensar que este roto, o que hay algo que no hago bien, pero estoy siguiendo los pasos tal cual lo dice pero nada




@Control8 Pues puede ser que por alguna razón sea por hardware o configuración no te este funcionando, porque al conectarla y configurarla básicamente ya se debe escuchar en Tu PC.


Vamos por pasos para averiguar si es algo que tiene tu consola o es alguna configuración vale

1. Probar que la Tarjeta interna de tu consola funcione algo que ya sabemos porque escuchas audio en tus audífonos pero solo un canal según veo...


2. Que estén bien instalados los Drivers de tu Consola y que en la configuración de tu PC lo reconozca, como ver si esta bien? Pues te vas a panel de control de tu PC, señalas el icono Sonido y en Reproducción debe estar los altavoces de tu PC y altavoces USB Audio de tu consola, si esta preterminado se escuchara por la tarjeta interna de tu consola Akiyama , algo que solo escucharas por tus audífonos, para que se escuche por los altavoces de tu PC debes predeterminar los altavoces High Definition Audio.

Has primero esos Paso para ir comprobando y luego te doy los siguientes pasos a seguir


----------



## Control8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Con respecto a tu pregunta, con la controladora apagada se escucha en el altavoz, con la controladora encendida no se escucha en ningun sitio.

1.- 

2.- tengo puesto como determinado los altavoces de la controladora (PULSAR), acabo de cambiarlo por High Definition Audio y ahora con la controladora encendida en mi reproductor se escucha en el altavoz.

Espero los siguientes pasos, gracias


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 12, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> Con respecto a tu pregunta, con la controladora apagada se escucha en el altavoz, con la controladora encendida no se escucha en ningun sitio.
> 
> 1.-
> 
> ...





@Control8 Bueno eso significa que va trabajando bien:

3. Primero desconecta tu Consola y cierra tu Traktor, luego seguido de esto conecta tu consola sin prenderla a tu PC con su respectivo cable USB y enciéndela.

4. Abre tu Virtual DJ Pro o la versión Virtual DJ LE 7 con Skin Akiyama, te vas a Configuración o Config, en Setup Audio o Configurar sonido, la primera opción es Inputs o Entradas esta None la dejas igual como esta.

5. En Salidas o Outputs: Señalas HEADPHONES que es la segunda.

6. Hay que probar que se escuche en tu consola y en tu PC al mismo tiempo, es decir que se escuche en tu PC por el altavoz que tienes conectado y en la consola de debe escuchar con los audífonos conectados a esta misma, como lo haces pues aquí en el siguiente paso lo harás.

7. En Sound Card señalas la segunda opción que es 2 CARD + Tarjeta de Audio Externa, bueno ahí mismo te da 2 opciones a elegir, en la primera colocas la Tarjeta de tu consola Pulsar y en la otra colocas Altavoces High Definition Audio, le das play sea a Sirena, con un Track o canción, se debe escuchar la sirena o canción tanto n tu PC, como en los cascos conectados a tu consola, si es así te vas al siguiente paso.

8. Nuevamente Sound Card: Señalas la ultima opción y debe aparecerte el ASIO AKIYAMA DRIVER, ahí automáticamente debe aparecerte la Pulsar, no olvides que debe estar señalado el Ultra-Latencia Asio, apply o aplicar y OK.

Lo hechas a andar a ver si se escucha vale o tenes algún problema


----------



## Control8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Pues he conseguido hacer todos los pasos bien, pero en el 7 una vez que lo tenia configurado, puse las canciones en ambos decks de Virtual DJ Pro y solo se escuchaban en los altavoces ambas canciones, en los cascos nada, solo un "Wave sound" o algo similar, como si estuviesen encendidos pero no se escucha nada.

Aun asi pase al paso numero 8, y seleccione el ultimo, el de ASIO y marque la Latency, y ahora era al contrario, ambas canciones me suenan en los cascos y no en los altavoces.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 12, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> Pues he conseguido hacer todos los pasos bien, pero en el 7 una vez que lo tenia configurado, puse las canciones en ambos decks de Virtual DJ Pro y solo se escuchaban en los altavoces ambas canciones, en los cascos nada, solo un "Wave sound" o algo similar, como si estuviesen encendidos pero no se escucha nada.
> 
> Aun asi pase al paso numero 8, y seleccione el ultimo, el de ASIO y marque la Latency, y ahora era al contrario, ambas canciones me suenan en los cascos y no en los altavoces.






@Control8 bajate los Drivers, los mapas Midi para el Virtual Dj y de paso para el Traktor si no te están funcionando bien, pero si te funcionan bien y los reconoce no hay necesidad, también actualiza el Firmware con la configuración para Windows, porque veo que tenes algo mal en los Driver, los reinstalas a ver que pasa, aquí te los dejo de la pagina oficial en Descarga: http://www.akiyamadj.com/akiyama+pulsar+controladora+midi+de+2+canales-p-PULSAR.html

Porque ya debería estar sonando muy bien de que tiene algo lo tiene, una pregunta tu Akiyama es nueva?? Se me olvidaba algo que debes predeterminar el High Definition Audio en el 2 paso anterior que te comente, porque debe estar mandando el sonido al mismo tiempo a tu consola y por ello no se escucha en tu PC.


----------



## Control8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Todo hecho y sigue igual. He tratado de reinstalar el firmware, aunque dice que no ha habido cambios, spongo que estara ya del todo actualizado

Antes sonaban ambos decks en el Virtual DJ, ahora solo suena el de la derecha en los cascos, teniendolo configurado como ASIO en Tarjeta de : ASIO (en mi caso)


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 12, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> Todo hecho y sigue igual. He tratado de reinstalar el firmware, aunque dice que no ha habido cambios, spongo que estara ya del todo actualizado
> 
> Antes sonaban ambos decks en el Virtual DJ, ahora solo suena el de la derecha en los cascos, teniendolo configurado como ASIO en Tarjeta de : ASIO (en mi caso)






@Control8 Es solo configurar en Outputs o salidas del virtual DJ, seleccionas la primera opción Single Output y ya esta, ya predeterminaste tus altavoces de tu PC?? Porque si no se escucha ni en Virtual DJ que es la configuración mas simple, algo esta bloqueando el audio, también intentaste solo poner los cascos a tu PC sin el altavoz de salida???? Porque también puede existir la posibilidad que te falta algún códec de audio, dale una repasadita con este Pack http://k-lite-codec-pack.softonic.com/, haz realizado algún formateo en tu PC??

 Para instalar te pregunta si para el reproductor clásico o Media player, eliges WMP y cuando llegues a los codecs seleccionas todos los de Video y Audio, para que te quede todo el Pack completo, a ver si es por ese lado el problema.


----------



## Control8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hecho, he instalado eso pero nada, todo igual. Lo unico que ha cambiado es que ahora en vez de ser el del lado derecho el que suena en los cascos es el del lado izquierdo, se ha cambiado.
A que te refieres con poner solo los cascos? Desenchufar el altavoz de la ranura verde de la torre y poner ahi un casco? Si te refieres a eso si he probado y es igual lo unico que en vez de altavoz suena en los cascos

Y si, lo he formateado hace un tiempecillo, unos meses ya, eso afecta?


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 12, 2014)

Control8 dijo:


> Hecho, he instalado eso pero nada, todo igual. Lo unico que ha cambiado es que ahora en vez de ser el del lado derecho el que suena en los cascos es el del lado izquierdo, se ha cambiado.
> A que te refieres con poner solo los cascos? Desenchufar el altavoz de la ranura verde de la torre y poner ahi un casco? Si te refieres a eso si he probado y es igual lo unico que en vez de altavoz suena en los cascos
> 
> Y si, lo he formateado hace un tiempecillo, unos meses ya, eso afecta?






@Control8 Te lo decía por si de pronto te faltaba algún códec, en si todo apunta que todo el sonido se va a tu consola y anula el sonido de tu PC, esto quiere decir que primero hay que conectar el altavoz amplificado o Monitor de audio que tengas, desde la salida de tu consola Akiyama con cable RCA del Master a tu Altavoz amplificado, te va a funcionar muy bien, aquí te dejo el enlace para que te guíes, porque ya vi cual es el dilema que tienes

http://djpromixerdms.wordpress.com/2013/01/31/akiyama-pulsar/


----------

